# ISO wonton filling recipe.



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2006)

I used to use the simple recipe on the pacage, but they've changed it. I do not like new recipe. Too fancy. The original was simple meat filling with some egg, cornstarch, some sesamee seed oil and some other spices, but can't remember proportions. I do not want any shrimp or fenel, or any other goofy ingredients. Something very simple, if you have any idea please let me know.


----------



## boufa06 (Dec 4, 2006)

Charlie, the ingredients for simple wantons are 170gm (6oz) ground pork, 1 small onion - chopped, 1/2 tsp sesame oil, 1/2 tsp salt, 1 tsp light soya sauce, dash of pepper, 1 tbsp oil and 1/2 egg.  This will make about 20-25 dumplings.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 4, 2006)

It sounds very good and simple enough, as I have to make about 200 - 250 of them I just can't affort something complicated. Thank you very much. Any other advise will be appreciated.


----------



## thumpershere2 (Dec 4, 2006)

Awhile back I made a huge batch of wontons filled with Chopped cabbage, chopped onions, shaved carrots,spicy pork fried and sour cream. Half of this mix i mixed in five spice season and the other half i didn't. The cabbage I got was the mix you buy for coleslaw, includes the carrots. I bought the spicy sausage and hot is good. In lg fry pan I fried down the cabbage mix along with the chopped onion added the fried pork. remove from heat and add the sour cream and any spice you like.Add enough sour cream to make the cabbage stick together.


----------



## Chopstix (Dec 4, 2006)

I like Boufa's recipe.  Here's another:

450 g ground pork (1:3 ratio of fat to lean meat)
100 g chopped vegetables (carrots, water chestnuts)
100 g chopped shitake mushroom
1 T soy sauce
1/2 tsp salt

(Cook one wonton to check taste and adjust seasoning before assembling the rest.)


----------



## ella/TO (Dec 4, 2006)

I make "kreplach".....use leftover cooked chicken, espcially that which has been boiled to make broth. Mince it, mix with egg and some carmelized onion. Mkae them triangular. Boil until they come to top of pot. Use in chicken soup, very good!  Can also use leftover meat.


----------



## LeisuresKitchen (Dec 4, 2006)

I do a BBQ ground meat mix and cheese. it's delicious. But I do anything that I already have so I dont have a set recipe.


----------



## CantCookButLoveToEat (Dec 20, 2006)

You might want to add some chopped water chestnuts for extra flavour


----------



## kungfueats (Dec 21, 2006)

Sorry just exactly what do you mean by Wontons?  Are they in soup or served just after boiling, or are they fried?  All are possible, and different ingredients go well with different styles.  I do recommend adding some cilantro in there though, maybe in lieu of the cabbage.


----------



## college_cook (Dec 21, 2006)

kungfueats said:
			
		

> Sorry just exactly what do you mean by Wontons?  Are they in soup or served just after boiling, or are they fried?  All are possible, and different ingredients go well with different styles.  I do recommend adding some cilantro in there though, maybe in lieu of the cabbage.




You can buy wonton skins and add your fillings, and fry them yourself later.


----------

